# Who Overclock Who ? ? ? ? ?



## tiblu (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys i m new to overclocking i wanna know which part helps to overclock a cpu, is the mobo ram or the cpu itself. What happens when i overclock my 3200+ 939 2.0 ghz to 2.4ghz and then i place it on a new mobo, will it still b overclock or will go i stock speed. And then when i place back the cpu again on first mobo will it be a 2.0 ghz or 2.4 ghz.


----------



## digiFriend (May 8, 2006)

in general terms,over clocking is for CPU. your CPU is safe to run at 2.0 GHZ. overclocking means running more than intended speed. biggest ememy of cpu is heat, and overclocking means generating more heat. your current cooling system might be not sufficent to handle extra heat. that might result in death of processor if your overclock extremely.(you lose your warranty for overclocked deadth cpu)
overclocking is trail and error process. you may start with small increment in speed. see the system stability,then continue to next increment.but don't go beyond 2.1 ghz without propercooling.in now way you should rushs for greater speed.
if you are not gamer or doing Rendering work, stay away from overclocking. 
you will not notice any major performance improvement in general use. same is for RAM tweaking in bios.


----------



## digiFriend (May 8, 2006)

my best advice is to stay away from such overclocking if you are not sure of what you are doing. if you go for overclocking ,keep the side case of system open,it will help in greater cooling.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 8, 2006)

If you really want to overclock your CPU, check this link:

*www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=12066

This is very good for beginners as well as advanced users. Really helped me a lot in my CPU overclocking venture. Infact I followed this word for word.

BUT REMEMBER, OVERCLOCKING VOIDS YOUR WARRANTY AND CAN DAMAGE YOUR HARDWARE. So do it at your own risk. Also you need to know first how to reset your BIOS if anything goes wrong.

All the best.


----------



## samrulez (May 10, 2006)

To overclock ur CPU increase the FSB by 5 mhz  from the Bios.Then see weather u r system is stable the check the performance noting the FPS in games etc.And the is there is a performance gain stick ti the OC


----------

